# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Mapping cliches

## Straf

This was inspired by Azelor's February challenge entry, The Twilight Zone, that was recently posted to Finished Maps. In particular it was the bit with the clouds of smoke coming out of the volcano. I wondered what other cliches appear on fantasy maps and I guess there must be a few of them.

So possibly being a bit close to 'Map it all Wrong' I wondered if there'd be any interest in maps full of cartographic cliches - the said smoking volcano, serpents in the sea, a forest named 'Mirkwood' or similar, a wizard's tower in the middle of nowhere (where does he get his groceries from?), or perhaps it's all in the names of the towns. A sort of 'use your imagination then suddenly don't' challenge  :Wink:

----------


## Azélor

It's similar but different enough. Many clichés are not wrong, they just come very often.

----------


## Straf

Yes that's what I was thinking - not necessarily wrong.

----------

